# New To The Pocket Watch Forum



## keithfs (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Guys and Gals,

Just by way of introduction I am a retired Building Society employee living in Cheshire with an interest in watches but particularly old pocket watches. I currently have a small collection of about 18 so far but I am gradually building both the collection and my knowledge base which at the moment is pretty low. My collection includes Benson, Smiths, Omega, Elgin, Doxa, Buren, Waltham and a number of unidentified. One of the initial problems I have to overcome is the storage/display of these watches which vary in size and age. Currently I am using various boxes and cases which I keep in a drawer. Any good ideas would be much appreciated.

Look forward to hearing from you,

Keith.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey Keith, and welcome.

What about making a miniature mug-tree?










Make something like that, out of wood and nails, and downsize it to pocket-watch territory?


----------



## keithfs (Jan 28, 2009)

Shangas said:


> Hey Keith, and welcome.
> 
> What about making a miniature mug-tree?
> 
> ...


Hi Shangas,

Nice to hear from you, good idea especially perhaps for latest acquisitions while testing. Today I have been scouring charity shops for suitable 'jewellery' boxes and have picked up a couple of likely candidates.

Regards

Keith


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Well it depends on what you WANT the storage for. Is it to DISPLAY your pocket watches, or to store them away, protect them and keep them out of dust?

If it's to display your watches, you could make a simple display-stand out of wood and nails. If it's a combination of display & protect, a glass-fronted display-chest. Or if you rather just put them away securely, some flat, well-padded jewellery boxes will suffice. I only have my one pocket watch, I keep that on a tubular glass stand that my grandmother gave me. It sits on my desk, so that I always know what time it is


----------

